# Anglo spreadsheets. Why can't we hack them?



## gearoid (18 Nov 2010)

Regarding the Anglo investigation...

I can't believe someone can't access the password encrypted Anglo spreadsheets. 

If a German undergraduate can do it for 2 dollars rented processing why can't we?

See the below:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/18/amazon_cloud_sha_password_hack/

It's shocking we have to resort to asking these people for the key/password.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Nov 2010)

Never mind hacking, those refusing to give the passwords should be put in jail for obstructing justice. It shouldn't be tolerated.


----------

